# Honoring the efforts of a great F@H Member



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, we all tend to see the efforts of one as maybe their production, or how continuously they fold.  Sometimes what they do for others, but that's overlooked at times, OR you simply don't see these things happen.

The reason I am here today making this new thread is because recently I just hit my first million on F@H here with team TPU.  When I got into folding I had a GX2.  Great start to folding but I had stopped folding because the card simply ran too hot, was causing all sorts of issue with the rest of the rig and running too warm since it ran WCG as well.

I then decided to jump on a super great deal that bogmali gave me on two 8800GTS's.  However, shortly after I had to let both of them go because I was in desperate need of money so there goes folding down the drain.

At that point, a member of the team (texbill) noticed my lack of production and shot me a PM.  After a few back and forths he decided he was going to send me a GTX295 at not cost at all to get me going with folding again since GX2 was my only card and I couldn't put it on my 2nd rig to fold because it'll leave me with no card on my main rig.

Since the addition of the 295, I proceeded to do the impossible to get the GX2 folding as well, added fans, added this even got a new case which improved temps a lot.  I was able to do 27k PPD on some days, def. always 23-24k PPD.

To end the story here, since then I no longer have the GX2 in the rig because I have no a 5870 for my eyefinity.  But Texbill continued to push me into getting my milestone by hooking it up with a literally free 8800GS.

So the whole meaning of this post is that if I have to owe these 1 million points to someone, I have to owe 99.9% of them to texbill.  If it wasn't for his generosity and help, I would be no where close, maybe even inactive!


*TEXBILL, I OWE YOU BIG TIME BRO, YOUR EFFORTS ARE 2ND TO NONE AND NOT ONLY ME BUT THE TEAM IS BEHIND ME ON THIS ONE WHEN I SAY THAT WE ALL APPRECIATE YOUR EFFORTS AND YOU ARE THE REASON WHY I HAVE BEEN SUCCESSFUL AT F@H.  LET'S HEAR IT FOR TEXBILL!!!!! *

FOR THE REST OF THE TEAM, THERE IS MANY OF YOU THAT QUALIFY AS ONE OF THOSE AMAZING MEMBERS LIKE TEXBILL.  WE JUST HAVE A GREAT CREW HERE AND IT'S THE REASON WHY I STAY HERE ON TPU ALL DAY EVERYDAY!

UPDATE:  A FEW DAYS AGO TEXBILL SURPRISED ME ONCE AGAIN BY SENDING ME A FULL WORKING RIG!

IT CONSISTED OF
S775 Motherboard
250GB HDD
Optical Drive
XFX GT240 GPu
Cooler Master 500W PSU (B.N.I.B.)
2GB of DDR2 RAM

I think that was it, I only provided the case and CPU/Heatsink.  This rig will be coming online shortly, just need to figure out a way to get internet to it since I have no ethernet cable that can reach it.  Once again, mad props for an amazing member!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

That's amazing CP & TexBill!  Thank you both


----------



## bogmali (Oct 23, 2010)

Amen


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 23, 2010)

Good job TEX!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's amazing CP & TexBill!  Thank you both



no problem bro, glad with the help I have received in general here at TPU I have been able to contribute a good amount to the cause and the forum.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 23, 2010)

Same happened to me... hertz9753 with an awesome trade and rick22 for donating me a gts250! Thanks guys.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> no problem bro, glad with the help I have received in general here at TPU I have been able to contribute a good amount to the cause and the forum.



You've been amazing here...always wiling to help anyone!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Same happened to me... hertz9753 with an awesome trade and rick22 for donating me a gts250! Thanks guys.



Just shows you how great this damn community is. 



[Ion] said:


> You've been amazing here...always wiling to help anyone!



Thank you Kai, it makes me feel good so why not do it?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, I'm frequently too time-constrained to help that much.  Damn junior year


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I'm frequently too time-constrained to help that much.  Damn junior year



Are you kidding me?  You darn post whore


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 23, 2010)

^^


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Are you kidding me?  You darn post whore



Just recently that things have lightened up for me


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 23, 2010)

tex for helping out the captain like that! WTG guys on your efforts to help one another.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2010)

to you Tex thanks for everything man


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 23, 2010)

let's not forget about Buck donating those three cards either!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> let's not forget about Buck donating those three cards either!!!



It's truly a team effort, everybody is amazing!


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 23, 2010)

Man thanks CP don't know what to say about this post, except maybe I try to help out as much as possible. CP is a great guy and I saw that from the start. If anybody needs help let me know shoot me a PM or something. Buck has been my hero so I guess I look up to him and try to do things for people as he does... Thanks Buck, CP and everybody else that's on the TEAM...
We have great leaders here and as long as they are leading we will go a long ways as a team...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> Man thanks CP don't know what to say about this post, except maybe I try to help out as much as possible. CP is a great guy and I saw that from the start. If anybody needs help let me know shoot me a PM or something. Buck has been my hero so I guess I look up to him and try to do things for people as he does... Thanks Buck, CP and everybody else that's on the TEAM...
> We have great leaders here and as long as they are leading we will go a long ways as a team...



  ...and that's what sets us apart from the pack.


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 29, 2010)

TeXBill it's people like you who make this community great.  Thank you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> UPDATE:  A FEW DAYS AGO TEXBILL SURPRISED ME ONCE AGAIN BY SENDING ME A FULL WORKING RIG!
> 
> IT CONSISTED OF
> S775 Motherboard
> ...



This was added to the OP, an updated of another huge help from TEXBILL!


----------



## qubit (Nov 6, 2010)

That's awesome Chicken! Both you and tex are fantastic members and really add to the quality of our community here!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 6, 2010)

qubit said:


> That's awesome Chicken! Both you and tex are fantastic members and really add to the quality of our community here!



Thanks bro, I really saw the type of community TPU is when I got into Crunching and then Folding.  Soo many great peeps willing to help each other out!


----------

